# new to the C6 forum



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

I used to have a 01 1.8T Passat, sold it, and this is what I drive now 
pics are from my dealership's website. once I start my mods I'll take pics myself. waiting for the h&r coilovers to come in. have my wheels ready, and some body mods...loving this car...hope you guys like








































some pics of my passat


























_Modified by b5bel at 9:15 AM 12/14/2008_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: new to the C6 forum (b5bel)*

Welcome!








Nice ride x2!


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

thanks! i'll try to post pics of the install of the suspension when the f'ing coil overs finally come in...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (b5bel)*

Congrats on the car- looking forward to the coilovers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm currently looking for a nice silver 2005 myself








Seeing that you're an Audi technician, what was your reason behind the 4.2? I'm still weighing the two different engines before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: new to the C6 forum (b5bel)*

That is a sweet little B5 you had there. I too am a Passat transplant to the A6. Like the 4.2 my man...I have the 3.2
And some shameless whoring of the old gone Passat wagon.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

thanks for the kind words guys...yeah, i really can't wait any longer for the coil overs! 
and answering mike's question, honestly, i ended up with the 4.2 because i got a better deal on it. we all know that the 4.2 is a thirsty motor, and my dealership had a couple that weren't selling. I would of been more than happy with a 3.2 s-line. as for check engine lights or any major mechanical problems with the 3.2, or even the 4.2 for that matter, they are few and far between. 
my suggestion is that you drive both, see if the power difference is that important to you, figure in the gas mileage differences, and then gauge your own opinion. neither would really leave you disappointed.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (b5bel)*

I really appreciate the advice- I'm leaning towards the 4.2 for the power and panache. I'll be keeping my TDI commuter so the mileage will be easier to swallow. All I need to find is a nice example with the hard-to-find sport seats and I'm set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been toying around in photoshop with the end look I'm going for- too bad they don't make the sport wheels in 19"

















_Modified by mikegilbert at 12:42 PM 11-30-2008_


_Modified by mikegilbert at 3:34 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I've been toying around in photoshop with the end look I'm going for- too bad they don't make the sport wheels in 19"

















_Modified by mikegilbert at 12:42 PM 11-30-2008_

_Modified by mikegilbert at 3:34 AM 12-2-2008_

They do make them in a 19" replica! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

installed the h&r coilovers last night, did the 3 piece spoiler in the back, and did the S6 side blades. pics to come, but it pretty much looks just like your p-chop!


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (b5bel)*

mounted my ch's to the original tires and installed the rs6 pedals. turns out h&r put the wrong springs in the box, so you can see the rear is noticeably lower than the front. new springs by friday they say. pedals went in ok, little modification needed for the gas pedal. i'll take better pics once the suspension issue is straightened out. 
well, here's the pics...comments welcome....


















_Modified by b5bel at 9:08 AM 12/14/2008_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (b5bel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_
They do make them in a 19" replica! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really? Excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *b5bel* »_mounted my ch's to the original tires and installed the rs6 pedals. turns out h&r put the wrong springs in the box, so you can see the rear is noticeably lower than the front. new springs by friday they say. pedals went in ok, little modification needed for the gas pedal. i'll take better pics once the suspension issue is straightened out. 
well, here's the pics...comments welcome....

Lookin' good man, any shots of the original wheels on there? How far down have you cranked the coils and how's the ground clearance? 
Can't wait for more pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

here's a crappy pic thursday night after i installed them.










_Modified by b5bel at 9:09 AM 12/14/2008_


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

i can't completely comment on the ride as of yet. until i get the correct rear springs from h&r, i'll give my complete opinion. right now, the rear is way too low. the ch's with the 35mm offset rub the liners on bumps. but again, once the correct springs are in, i'm sure that won't be a problem. 
on a side note...i'm willing to trade my 5 oem 18's for an s-line front bumper, prefferably with an s6 grill. any takers?


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (b5bel)*

Resurrecting this for new pictures as I am picking up a 2008 white S-Line and need to se where I will be putting the money. Liking the look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

thank you...and some recent pics...


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (b5bel)*

That thing is really nice man. Hopefully mine ends up as nice as that when I get done with it.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (b5bel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lookin' good- hopefully I'll find my 4.2 sooner- rather than later.


----------

